# Circuit break keep jumping out



## guypr (Dec 14, 2011)

I have The Maxx press 11"X15"
After one week of use suddenly the the machine turn it self off. I saw that the circuit breaker jump out. I press it and re open the machine. The problem is that the machine keep turning it self off all the time and the circuit break keep jumping out. I took it today to my house to check in a different location - and its keep turning off.
What is the problem? what can I do?

Thanks,
Guy


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

As suggested in an email to you it is recommended that you call the manufacturer on Monday for assistance.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

if it is the breaker on the panel then you need to go to a 20amp circuit. if it is the machine then you need to contact the mfg. if the 20amp gives the same results then your machine has a short in it.


----------



## MrRudeDog (Aug 24, 2010)

guypr said:


> I have The Maxx press 11"X15"
> After one week of use suddenly the the machine turn it self off. I saw that the circuit breaker jump out. I press it and re open the machine. The problem is that the machine keep turning it self off all the time and the circuit break keep jumping out. I took it today to my house to check in a different location - and its keep turning off.
> What is the problem? what can I do?
> 
> ...


Hey Guy,

I am a retired electrician. I would advise you to stop trying to turn on the press. There are basically two reasons a breaker will trip; 

1) excessive current being drawn, possibly due to a full or partial short circuit. The possibility of electric shock or fire is there.
2) a bad or worn out circuit breaker. This is less likely, but possible. This would have to be verified by a competant repair person.

I support the advice the other posters gave you, call the reseller or the manufacturer at your earliest convenience, but I strongly advise not continuing to try the heat press.

-Ray


----------



## guypr (Dec 14, 2011)

Thank for all of you!


----------

